# Installing BIND with LDAP backend support



## tanked (Nov 25, 2011)

System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE 64-bit

Hello, I'm going to attempt to install the latest BIND port (dns/bind98) and have a couple of questions about the available install options:


```
WITH_REPLACE_BASE=true
```
 Does this delete the base BIND version and if so would I need to edit src.conf to tell the compiler not to reinstall base BIND when I do a buildworld cycle?


```
WITH_DLZ_LDAP=true
```
 Does this actually enable LDAP backend support or is it something else? The reason I ask is because there seems to be a separate port for BIND LDAP support but it's for an older version of BIND (dns/bind97-sdb)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## dougb@ (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes to both parts of your REPLACE_BASE question. The bind97-sdb port is for use of that version of BIND with postgres or ldap. The bind98 ldap support should work if you pick that option, but I haven't set it up myself so I couldn't make any promises.   If you run into problems please send e-mail to bind-users@isc.org. I'll see it there, as will people with the knowledge to help. 

Doug


----------



## gabboflabbo (Jan 4, 2012)

*freebsd-update*

I have a similar question WITH_REPLACE_BASE and Bind, but instead of building world from source, using freebsd-update.  Is there some sort of exclusion that has to be made to make freebsd-update not install/update over top of the bind built from ports?


----------



## tanked (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Doug, bind98 did fail to compile with the 
	
	



```
WITH_DLZ_LDAP=true
```
 option but that was a few weeks ago and unfortunatley I've been side-lined into other things. I was only intending to install it as a learning exercise anyway so it's not really a problem.


----------

